# Who's Going to Finals this Weekend?



## JaySea20 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm just wondering who is going to finals this weekend. I will be there and I would like to put some faces with names. 

-Jay


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be there with my Chevy Z-71


----------



## JaySea20 (Jun 21, 2020)

BigAl205 said:


> I'll be there with my Chevy Z-71


What color Chevy?

I'll be in a silver Tundra.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sexy Crimson 

Actually, it's called Cajun Red Tintcoat


----------



## JaySea20 (Jun 21, 2020)

BigAl205 said:


> Sexy Crimson
> 
> Actually, it's called Cajun Red Tintcoat


Lol! just took a look at your build. Great job. Your finish work is spectacular.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It was nice meeting you. I had a fun weekend, but the drive back will be anything but.
Did I mention I won 3rd place in mod street at my very first finals?


----------



## JaySea20 (Jun 21, 2020)

BigAl205 said:


> It was nice meeting you. I had a fun weekend, but the drive back will be anything but.
> Did I mention I won 3rd place in mod street at my very first finals?


Great Job, Al!

It was a good show. 

btw, did you listen to the ARC Audio Caddy? It was phenomenal!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

No, I didn't do many demos this weekend


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> It was nice meeting you. I had a fun weekend, but the drive back will be anything but.
> Did I mention I won 3rd place in mod street at my very first finals?


That is awesome Al, congrats!!!


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

you guys grab any pics or anything? how was the turn-out?


----------

